# Furniture fun in odd shaped rooms



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

This office & media unit I finished a little while ago, made in cherry with a drywall niches above ,this something that you can do yourself with some careful planning. (UPDATE)Here is another one based on the original I built for another client [email protected] if you need assistance .For more info go to my website www.comcarcab.com










[/url]


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's really cool. Gets my minds wheels turning. Nice work.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very nice, gets me thinking also.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty cool Chippy,
I like it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the thickness of the border. Nice slab of granite you got there too.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool.

Red


----------



## unnamedny (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice design, very neat. thick borders make the geometry of the shelf to stand out. Very nice.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Uh, yeah, I'd say "planning" must have figured in there somewhere.


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry if this article seems a bit blah say, but you know I have being doing this for a long time and Its not as difficult as it may seem ,if anyone wants to know how to plan I am more than happy to help.
The work you produce must take equally as much planning
Thanks for the link to your website! great resource, would you mind if I linked it to my website.
Thanks for sharing 
John


----------



## Splinterman (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow that is really beautiful what a fantastic piece of work or even art , did you design it yourself and how long did it take to build thanks for sharing


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

Splinterman said:


> Wow that is really beautiful what a fantastic piece of work or even art , did you design it yourself and how long did it take to build thanks for sharing


Hey Thanks yes I did design it myself I was looking to do something a little different that could be practical but also facilitate pieces of art and craft ornaments.The whole thing took about 10 days from conception to finish.If you have any more questions please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## The Tropical Chippy (Jun 12, 2009)

*More furniture fun!*

Here's another version I built for another client based on the original


----------

